# Great weekend at the Kemah Boardwalk



## tx_tuff

Well vegasgirl (Tiffany) surprised me by getting a room this past weekend at the Kemah Boardwalk. Neither one of us had or kids for Easter  so we enjoyed the next best thing, eachother  Along with cigars and a couple drinks. Here are some pics mostly from our room (not the kind your thinking of). Have more to come.


----------



## Bigfoot

Very nice Frank!!


----------



## karmaz00

very nice


----------



## iloveclmore

Looks like a good time!


----------



## chubzerous

Looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## stlcards

Very nice, but where's your mermaid picture?


----------



## patefengreen

Looks like fun, Frank! It was a beautiful weekend to be out and about!


----------



## vegasgirl

The poor juggler--it was pretty windy and his fire kept going out. Though it's hard to tell from any of the pics, we DID leave the room a time or two . . . . The hotel doesn't have room service.


----------



## mhlatke

Thanx for some great pics - that place looks incredible!


----------



## Labman

Very nice...you two look like you're having a blast just chillin with your stogies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Txbob

Looks like a great time.


----------



## mrgatorman

Frank thats the best. Time away with the wiff. nice pics.


----------



## tx_tuff

mrgatorman said:


> Frank thats the best. Time away with the wiff. nice pics.


Oh yes great times, and Tiffany is an awesome girl and person but we are not married :brick:


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Nice. The pics look great. Glad you two had a great time.


----------

